# Sticky  #15224: Customer Satisfaction - Sunroof Glass Breaking - (Nov 23, 2015)



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

*Hey Guys Seen this at work today...

#15224: Customer Satisfaction - Sunroof Glass Breaking - (Nov 23, 2015)*

Subject: 15224 – Sunroof Glass Breaking







Models: 2015 Buick Regal 2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Equipped with Sunroof (RPO CF5 or C3U) 
[HR][/HR]THIS PROGRAM IS IN EFFECT UNTIL DECEMBER 31, 2017
Condition*Certain* 2015 model year Buick Regal and 2014-2015 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles equipped with a sunroof (RPO CF5 or C3U) may have an abnormal condition in the sunroof glass panel that can cause the glass to break.
CorrectionDealers are to inspect and replace the sunroof window glass panel if necessary.
Vehicles InvolvedAll involved vehicles are identified by Vehicle Identification Number on the Investigate Vehicle History screen in GM Global Warranty Management system. Dealership service personnel should always check this site to confirm vehicle involvement prior to beginning any required inspections and/or repairs. It is important to routinely use this tool to verify eligibility because not all similar vehicles may be involved regardless of description or option content.
For dealers with involved vehicles, a listing with involved vehicles containing the complete vehicle identification number, customer name, and address information has been prepared and will be provided to US and Canadian dealers through the GM GlobalConnect Recall Reports. Dealers will not have a report available if they have no involved vehicles currently assigned.
The listing may contain customer names and addresses obtained from Motor Vehicle Registration Records. The use of such motor vehicle registration data for any purpose other than follow-up necessary to complete this program is a violation of law in several states/provinces/countries. Accordingly, you are urged to limit the use of this report to the follow-up necessary to complete this program.
Parts InformationParts required to complete this recall are to be obtained from General Motors Customer Care and Aftersales (GMCCA). Please refer to your “involved vehicles listing” before ordering parts. Normal orders should be placed on a DRO = Daily Replenishment Order. In an emergency situation, parts should be ordered on a CSO = Customer Special Order.

*Part Number*
*Description*
*Quantity/Vehicle*
13402192
Window, Sun Roof
1 (if required)

Service Procedure

















This inspection procedure requires the use of an electronic digital caliper with a depth measuring feature. Ensure the depth probe will fit into the gauge hole.
Use the following steps to inspect and if necessary, replace the glass sunroof panel assembly (window).


Open the sunroof far enough to view the underside front of the glass assembly.









Locate the 4 gauge holes along the front edge of the panel as shown in the graphic above (there are multiple gauge holes, only the four identified need to be measured).
Measure the depth of the holes as shown:








Ensure the base of the gauge is parallel to the edge of the panel.








Ensure the gauge is flat against the panel.

Measure the depth of the 4 gauge holes.
If the depth is LESS THAN 2.0 mm no further action is required.
If the depth is MORE THAN 2.0 mm, replace the sunroof window. Refer to _Sunroof Window Replacement _in SI.

Courtesy Transportation – For US and CanadaThe General Motors Courtesy Transportation program is intended to minimize customer inconvenience when a vehicle requires a repair that is covered by the New Vehicle Limited Warranties. The availability of courtesy transportation to customers whose vehicles are within the warranty coverage period and involved in a product program is very important in maintaining customer satisfaction. Dealers are to ensure that these customers understand that shuttle service or some other form of courtesy transportation is available and will be provided at no charge. Dealers should refer to the General Motors Service Policies and Procedures Manual for Courtesy Transportation guidelines.
Warranty Transaction InformationSubmit a transaction using the table below. All transactions should be submitted as a ZFAT transaction type, unless noted otherwise.

*Labor Code*
*Description*
*Labor Time*
9101633
Inspect Sunroof Window Panel – No Further Action Required
0.3
9101632
Sunroof Window Replacement (Includes inspection)
0.6

Customer Notification – For US and CanadaGeneral Motors will notify customers of this program on their vehicle (see copy of customer letter included with this bulletin).
Dealer Program ResponsibilityAll unsold new vehicles in dealers' possession and subject to this program _must_ be held and inspected/repaired per the service procedure of this program bulletin _before_customers take possession of these vehicles. Dealers are to service all vehicles subject to this program at no charge to customers, regardless of mileage, age of vehicle, or ownership, through December 31, 2017.
Customers who have recently purchased vehicles sold from your vehicle inventory, and for which there is no customer information indicated on the involved vehicle listing, are to be contacted by the dealer. Arrangements are to be made to make the required correction according to the instructions contained in this bulletin. A copy of the customer letter is provided in this bulletin for your use in contacting customers. Program follow-up cards should not be used for this purpose, since the customer may not as yet have received the notification letter.
In summary, whenever a vehicle subject to this program enters your vehicle inventory, or is in your facility for service through December 31, 2017 you must take the steps necessary to be sure the program correction has been made before selling or releasing the vehicle.
December 2015Dear General Motors Customer:
This notice applies to your vehicle, VIN: ________________________________
We have learned that certain 2015 Buick Regal and 2014-2015 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles equipped with a sunroof may have an abnormal condition in the sunroof glass panel that can cause the glass to break.
Your satisfaction with your GM vehicle is very important to us, so we are announcing a program to prevent this condition or, if it has occurred, to fix it.
*What We Will Do: *Your GM dealer will inspect and, if necessary, replace the sunroof window glass panel. This service will be performed for you at *no charge until December 31, 2017. *After that, any applicable warranty will apply.
*What You Should Do: *To limit any possible inconvenience, we recommend that you contact your dealer as soon as possible to schedule an appointment for this repair.
If you have any questions or concerns that your dealer is unable to resolve, please contact the appropriate Customer Assistance Center at the number listed below.

*Division*
*Number*
*Text Telephones (TTY)*
Buick
1-800-521-7300
1-800-832-8425
Chevrolet
1-800-222-1020
1-800-833-2438
Puerto Rico – English
1-800-496-9992
 
Puerto Rico – Español
1-800-496-9993
 
Virgin Islands
1-800-496-9994
 

We sincerely regret any inconvenience or concern that this situation may cause you. We want you to know that we will do our best, throughout your ownership experience, to ensure that your GM vehicle provides you many miles of enjoyable driving.
Terry M. Inch
Executive Director
Global Connected Customer Experience
15224


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I remember the recalls on the hyundais for the sunroof. The inspection procedure for that was a marble and a piece of pre measured pvc pipe. Drop the marble into the tube on 5 spots and see if it brakes lol.


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

haha really that sounds smart.. so if it breaks well that sucks haha and of course my cruze is under the recall and i need a new glass piece


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I stuck this thread. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Same maker as the rest of the glass in a Cruze?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

so waht the glass isnt large enough?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It looks like some of the alignment "holes" are too deep, resulting in glass that doesn't meet standards.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> I stuck this thread. Thanks for the heads up.


It probably should be in a different section.

And yes, thanks!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, for over a 20-25 period, wouldn't even think about buying a vehicle without a sun roof, but maybe after this long period of time with my head hitting that lower roof line, finally knocked some sense into my head.

Its not a sealed roof, has two or four bypass drains that were always plugging up, guess where that water goes when the drains, even half of them plug up. Then when was I using this thing, certainly not on the highway with kids in the back seat. Nor when that hot sun was pouring down. Just about the only time was in town at night if the weather was okay.

My days of scoping the loop were far over, could be nice for a guy standing on the seat with an AK-47 with the roof open like they do into the movies, but we are not into this.

My son got stuck with a sunroof when he purchased his 2009 Nitro, but was told he had to order this so he could get the towing package that he really wanted. With more kids, told him the same thing with his 2014 T&C, this time he fought with the executives at Chrysler, either sell me the towing package without the sunroof or I am going someplace else. They gave in.

Use to be a 3,000 buck option, think my Cruze dealer said was around 900 bucks, but replied, hail no to this. Guess at 900 bucks, making them too cheap now so falling apart. 

88 Supra does have a removable roof, took my wife to be for a spin in it, but this was before we were married. Ha, now she says, leave it on, don't like my hair getting all messed up. So much for a removable roof. But it does seal tight. 

Ha, occasionally she asks me if I want to trade it in for an SUV, just reply, my baby has been with me a lot longer than you have, LOL. But I found a good deal, she said, keep your Supra, okay, more money in the bank.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Ya, they gonna change mine. :signs053:

I went to install my Winter tires and they told me about it, checked it and it needs to be changed.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Old saying in engineering, other fields as well.

Never enough time to do it right the first time, but always even time to do it right the second time.

Also a heck of a lot more expensive.

Then the bean counters, giving an extra one or two beans initially, would also save thousands later. 

But just like history, written and forgotten, just can't seem to learn from it.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

i guess i'm slightly confused by this. Isn't the body on the '15 the same as the previous years? Why would the sunroof change between years if the rest of the body is the same. Just seems like all of the years would be recalled, unless maybe they changed suppliers?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Works either way, depending on management. Some want to make improvements for some known problems, others want to make it cheaper for more profit.

Some want to bring everything in house for better quality control and even reduced cost, not paying extra for profit for vendors, then the next guy wants to source everything out. Look what happened to Delphi and Delco.

Some are concerned about customer satisfaction, others are only concerned about the stockholders. Was even told to use your bathroom at home, you are stealing both your time and toilet paper from the stockholders.

Ha, gave me a different perspective on life, was somewhat under the impression was living in the land of freedom, but our corporations are much more like dictatorships. Tell you where to be, what to do, how to dress, how to behave, etc. You really don't have a life. 

Also problems with the IRS, inventory is profit, but not at the cost of the product, but what it would sell for at retail prices. This really led to outsourcing and so-called just in time delivery. Rush to market also became popular. 

Ha, even in my younger days, made the comment that was just taught the basics of engineering, but never had a course in political electronics.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll have to get mine checked. Will be my first recall if it's bad.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Also heard sunroofs called moonroofs, guessing it has something to do with the time of day you are driving, what about cloudy day roofs?

Least all my whatever roofs came with a hand crank in case of electrical failure. So here is a stupid question. Why don't they provide a hand crank for power windows? They are also subject to electrical failure.

Won't even bring up a rollover with whatever roofs.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Also heard sunroofs called moonroofs, guessing it has something to do with the time of day you are driving, what about cloudy day roofs?
> 
> Least all my whatever roofs came with a hand crank in case of electrical failure. So here is a stupid question. Why don't they provide a hand crank for power windows? They are also subject to electrical failure.
> 
> Won't even bring up a rollover with whatever roofs.


The difference between sunroofs and moonroofs is the darkness of the glass. Dark glass is a sunroof. Lighter glass is a moonroof. I second the idea of having a hand crank - in fact, my mom's mid-70s Alfa Romeo Spider had power windows and a crank handle in the glovebox for just the chance the motor failed.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

This is not a recall. I suggest that the title be edited accordingly.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tomko said:


> This is not a recall. I suggest that the title be edited accordingly.


Good catch. Thread title changed to match the GM Bulletin title. If this becomes a recall, and it might because it involves broken glass falling on people, we'll change the title to reflect that. I also moved the thread to the Appearance, Body, Detailing, and Interior forum section.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Muahaha. Win! Still recall free


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

money_man said:


> Muahaha. Win! Still recall free


I'm gonna laugh when you jynx it lol


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

iKermit said:


> I'm gonna laugh when you jynx it lol


Lol. I thought that after I wrote that


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Same maker as the rest of the glass in a Cruze?


At least Takata isn't in the glass business...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

NickD said:


> Also heard sunroofs called moonroofs, guessing it has something to do with the time of day you are driving, what about cloudy day roofs?
> 
> Least all my whatever roofs came with a hand crank in case of electrical failure. So here is a stupid question. Why don't they provide a hand crank for power windows? They are also subject to electrical failure.
> 
> Won't even bring up a rollover with whatever roofs.


My Buick called it a astro roof. As for rollovers, We talking aftermarket taking structural rigidity away?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Terryk2003 said:


> i guess i'm slightly confused by this. Isn't the body on the '15 the same as the previous years? Why would the sunroof change between years if the rest of the body is the same. Just seems like all of the years would be recalled, unless maybe they changed suppliers?


The 15s got a different front fascia. I don't know if the roof area was changed or not.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Well it looks like my new baby's VIN# falls under this recall/service bulletin? :sad010:. Not particularly what I wanted to see because we all know how problematic sunroofs can be. 

Unfortunately, I guess it wasn't already corrected because the chevy recall center webpage states that "recalls and/or programs for your vehicle in which repairs have not been completed are listed below" and then below that the program status reads: Incomplete. I guess my next step is to call the dealership's service department? Should I be concerned that my sunroof will never be the same and have leaking problems if the service of replacing the glass has to be performed?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Well it looks like my new baby's VIN# falls under this recall/service bulletin? :sad010:. Not particularly what I wanted to see because we all know how problematic sunroofs can be.
> 
> Unfortunately, I guess it wasn't already corrected because the chevy recall center webpage states that "recalls and/or programs for your vehicle in which repairs have not been completed are listed below" and then below that the program status reads: Incomplete. I guess my next step is to call the dealership's service department? Should I be concerned that my sunroof will never be the same and have leaking problems if the service of replacing the glass has to be performed?


No...
The glass replacement is very simple.
Open the sunroof and you will see 4 torx head screws holding the glass frame to the actual sunroof rails.
Removal of the glass only requires removing the 4 screws.....the actual mechanism is not disturbed nor is the headliner disturbed.

The adjustments to the glass are only up/down so it follows the roofline when closed.....a simple adjustment.

All sunroofs leak water and that's why there is a tray or gutter under the seal you see.....the seals seep, water drips onto the tray, the water is directed to the sunroof drain tubes and out of the car.

Note: Never leave the sunroof open for ventilation when parked. Debris gets blown into the above mentioned gutters and will end up plugging the drain tubes......this gets water dripping out of the headliner......Bad Ju Ju.

Don't frett.....this is a simple repair if the glass is needed and the measurement of your current glass does not require removal.

Rob


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Robby said:


> No...
> The glass replacement is very simple.
> Open the sunroof and you will see 4 torx head screws holding the glass frame to the actual sunroof rails.
> Removal of the glass only requires removing the 4 screws.....the actual mechanism is not disturbed nor is the headliner disturbed.
> ...



Ok, cool! Thanks, for explaining that better for me and helping put my mind at ease. I'll give my dealership a call hopefully sometime tomorrow and let them know about it. I appreciate it Robby!


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

Took my late 2014 model in for an oil change today and they're also replacing the sunroof glass on mine. They did the gap test and it failed. So it affects more than the 2015 model.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Starks8 said:


> Well it looks like my new baby's VIN# falls under this recall/service bulletin? :sad010:. Not particularly what I wanted to see because we all know how problematic sunroofs can be.
> 
> Unfortunately, I guess it wasn't already corrected because the chevy recall center webpage states that "recalls and/or programs for your vehicle in which repairs have not been completed are listed below" and then below that the program status reads: Incomplete.


They should not have sold you a car with an open recall, period. This should have been taken care of before you took delivery. Think about it this way, the car was sitting on their lot doing nothing and now you get to be inconvenienced with the potential issue.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

spacedout said:


> They should not have sold you a car with an open recall, period. This should have been taken care of before you took delivery. Think about it this way, the car was sitting on their lot doing nothing and now you get to be inconvenienced with the potential issue.


Yeah, I totally agree with that! To be somewhat fair, it was transferred to them only 1 day before I came and signed the papers to purchase it. However, it should be their job to know this stuff and like you said, they really shouldn't have sold it to me with a open recall on it. My wife and I now have to plan our schedules so that I can figure out a time to take it to them which is tough because she's a nurse and I'm working 6 day a week until the second week of january.

Maybe I should ask for an accessory for the Cruze to be on the house? I'm thinking the trunk cargo net, the Premium All-weather Cargo Mat, or the clear Rear Bumper Fascia Protector (which they likely do for free anyway because I found a defect/cut in the paint in this area).


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

spacedout said:


> They should not have sold you a car with an open recall, period. This should have been taken care of before you took delivery. Think about it this way, the car was sitting on their lot doing nothing and now you get to be inconvenienced with the potential issue.


This is not a recall.......It is true that a new vehicle on the lot is not to be sold until any open recalls are completed, but this would not be required for a 'Product Update' which this essentially is.

From the standpoint of customer satisfaction, it should have been performed prior to the sale, however........I'm going to speculate that this car was a gift of sorts and since it had to be dealer traded there may not have been enough time between the selling dealer receiving the car and Mrs. Starks8 completing the deal to surprise Mr. Starks8.

Although it would have been nice to not have to return to the dealer for the update, it is hardly the end of the world.........and does not require instant repair.
I'd recommend having the inspection done when convenient, and, if a glass is needed to be ordered, do so and have it installed at the first oil change........It is only .3 to inspect, an additional .3 to replace....real time though.....15 minutes to check, half hour to replace.

Rob


----------



## JRB'sOilburningCruze (Feb 25, 2015)

I took my 2014 in last night for the last "free" oil change, and they did the sunroof check. Mine flunked and they ordered the parts to replace it.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

I was notified via OnStar that my vin was part of the sunroof recall. They immediately ordered the parts, put me in a rental car and it was fixed in a day and I was on my way. It's a 2015 CTD.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Robby said:


> This is not a recall.......It is true that a new vehicle on the lot is not to be sold until any open recalls are completed, but this would not be required for a 'Product Update' which this essentially is.
> 
> From the standpoint of customer satisfaction, it should have been performed prior to the sale, however........I'm going to speculate that this car was a gift of sorts and since it had to be dealer traded there may not have been enough time between the selling dealer receiving the car and Mrs. Starks8 completing the deal to surprise Mr. Starks8.
> 
> ...


If its not a recall for certain vin matched vehicles, what is it?? TSB?? My OnStar made it seem like a recall that had a yellow triangle that said " Requires Immediate Attention."


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

GlennGlenn said:


> If its not a recall for certain vin matched vehicles, what is it?? TSB?? My OnStar made it seem like a recall that had a yellow triangle that said " Requires Immediate Attention."


To keep things confusing they called it a 'Customer Satisfaction' bulletin.........Seems appropriate....I don't think I'd find my sunroof imploding onto my lap very satisfying.

That is me being a bit tongue in cheek BTW.

Recalls are specific to safety related oversights.......As far as who determines/what determines safety, we'll never know.
There is one factor though.......recalls are forever.....there is no end date or mileage limit.

This sunroof thing has a 'repair by X' date.........see page one of this thread to read the actual notice.

Ho Ho Merry Merry and all that Jolly stuff!

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GlennGlenn said:


> If its not a recall for certain vin matched vehicles, what is it?? TSB?? My OnStar made it seem like a recall that had a yellow triangle that said " Requires Immediate Attention."


I tend to agree with you. However, recalls have a legal definition and I don't think this one quite met that definition. Definitely get it looked at though and get your sunroom glass replaced if it's one of the "defective" ones.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

obermd said:


> I tend to agree with you. However, recalls have a legal definition and I don't think this one quite met that definition. Definitely get it looked at though and get your sunroom glass replaced if it's one of the "defective" ones.


It's already been done!! Thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Going in January 2nd to have mine looked at. Also going to have them look at two small cuts in my rear bumper fascia where the trunk lid meets it and the serration on both corners of my glove box door lip. 

Should I also have them check my spark plugs and adjust my headlights when/if I have to come back to get my sunroof glass replaced? If so, what is the appropriate gap for the 2015 Cruze spark plugs and how do I know if my headlights actually need to be adjusted 1.5 of a turn like it seems was the case for everyone else? Thanks!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Odds are they won't check the plugs......nothing failed, no CEL.

They may check the headlamp aim but frankly, most dealers don't have a aiming stand.....they just aim the car at a wall and adjust them to what they think is correct......rarely is.
If you find the lighting satisfactory, leave them alone.

Rob


----------

